# Batkid in San Francisco?? SF to become Gotham city today!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently so lol So I was reading this story and it really just warms ones heart and makes you smile when you see things like this. The Make a wish foundation is such an awesome group. Was just earlier this year that thanks to Anthony (Seahorse_Fanatic).... the BCA community was able to successfully make one unfortunate boys dream of having a s/w setup happen before he sadly lost his battle with cancer. I truly wish I had the ability to do this for all children that are battling life threatening diseases. I'm glad there is enough compassion in this world to atleast make it happen for some.
Anyway this is a 5 year old boy named Miles who is fighting Leukemia and on Nov 15th they are hoping to turn San Fran into Gotham for a day to fulfill his wish of being a super hero for a day.










Here is the Story:
*A little boy is about to get the surprise of a lifetime when San Francisco turns itself into Gotham City on Nov. 15 to fulfill the 5-year-old leukemia patient's wish to be Batman for a day.

"He is a sunny, positive little boy and finds his inspiration in super heroes," Make-a-Wish said of the boy, Miles. "When we interviewed Miles for a wish, he surprised even his parents: he wishes to BE BatKid!"

Make-a-Wish decided to make Miles' dream come true and, in a rare move for the foundation, asked the public to participate.

"This is one that we thought of as a great opportunity for people to share in the power of a wish so they can see how it affects not only the children and their families, but also the other people involved," Jen Wilson, marketing and promotions manager for Make-a-Wish in San Francisco, told ABCNews.com. "It has a big impact on many people."

The organization has created an entire day catered to Miles' dream.

On the morning of Nov. 15, a breaking news story will appear on TV in San Francisco. The police chief will be asking if anyone knows where Batkid is because he needs his help to solve a crime and "bringing the bad guys to justice," Make-a-Wish said in a statement.

Miles' day will then include rescuing a damsel in distress tied up across the Hyde Street cable car line and capturing the Puzzler in the act of robbing a downtown vault. As Batkid eats his lunch at Burger Bar, he'll get a special message from the chief telling him to go to the window where he'll look out over Union Square and see a huge group of volunteers jumping up and down and asking for his help.

A villain will be kidnapping a famous San Francisco mascot and Batkid will rush to the rescue. His last stop will be City Hall, where the mayor and police chief will thank him and present him with a key to the city and a crowd will be cheering him on.

"Since he wants to be a superhero, we felt like having a large crowd there waiting with signs and cheering him on would make him feel like a hero, not just because he battle villains and helped fight crime, but he's a true hero," Wilson said.

Make-a-Wish officials said they are expecting hundreds, possibly thousands, of people to come out and participate in making his wish come true.
The interest level in Miles' wish has been "extreme," Wilson said, and that this is "definitely not the typical wish we grant." The group is expecting hundreds, and possibly thousands, of people to come out and participate.

"We've gotten people who want to volunteer to participate, actors reaching out asking if they can play a role, photographers and videographers offering their services, people who want to give Miles gifts, makeup artists willing to donate their services, a fire truck that want to come out and show their support," Wilson said. "It's quite a range."

On Nov. 15, people will be able to track the day's events with photos and videos. Twitter is helping create Twitter feeds for various characters in the scenarios.

Miles' parents have a sense of what will happen on the day, but it will largely be a surprise for the boy, Wilson said.

"He knows he may be getting a costume," Wilson said with a laugh. "Little does he know&#8230;"

More:*
Make-A-Wish® Greater Bay Area
http://makeawish.ca/
http://makeawishbc.ca/
http://wish.org/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I was in SF. I'll have to set a reminder of my phone to keep posted for this!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Me too bro!! I'll make sure to throw a reminder on here with any link I find to the pix and vids. I've been siting here on the make a wish site looking through the different stories of the wishes and some really cool stuff I tell ya. Really brings a smile to your face.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure this one will be all over the news, but I'll be posting some pics here too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 days away  Here is the latest on the story for anyone interested: 
10,000 Strangers Sign Up to Make One Kid's Batman Wish Come True

thought this was pretty cool: 
https://www.facebook.com/BatkidPhotos?hc_location=stream

This was another wish story...... that involved the Stanley Cup ....that I thought some would enjoy: 
Logan lifts the Stanley Cup® | I wish to have | Wish Stories | Wishes | Make-A-Wish


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pix and live updates:
Live from San Fran: It's BatKid to the rescue! | HLNtv.com

LIVE UPDATES: Batkid's Make-a-Wish Transforms San Francisco Into Gotham - Live Blogs & Updates - ABCNews

Live stream: http://www.mydesert.com/viewliv/art...rescue-SF?odyssey=mod|breaking|text|Frontpage

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/live


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

This is AWESOME!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to check this out when my 'net connection isn't acting up again.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's the feed.....been off and on but a cute story indeed....the Batmobile is a Lamborghini lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to go a look at random images on Google, two of the mainstream news sites I tried connecting to were overloaded and were bogged down.

I've reminded my brother about this event as he does radio\television broadcasting up North.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm actually at the San Fran airport right now after 5 days here. Cameras everywhere in town this morning, lots of excitement Just with I'd had enough time to cheer him on!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, wish I had time to go down there. I have a good friend living/working in SF so I'll ask him on FB to see if he attended.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Would have been cool...alot of people there though. Maybe one day the BC Make a Wish will do something similar so we don't have to go so far lol
I found 1 decent vid so far with a couple of the events...definitely a day he won't forget Im sure


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That must have been a blast for the kid. Great that they all did that for him. Totally unforgettable "bucket list" experience.


----------

